# My chihuahuas are getting "fixed"!



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Pocket is getting neutered, and Precious is getting spayed.

But... I've never cared for a pet after a neuter/spay. What can I expect? Is there anything I can do to make it easier on them? Thanks so much, I know it's not rats, but still!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i think that's really responsible of u to get them nutard/spayed
there are too many unwanted animals due to people not getting there pets nutard/spayed..


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd follow the vet's instructions. You have to check their sutures to make sure they don't chew them or that they don't get infected. And make sure they don't rough house together until the sutures are out.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

the last thing you'd want them to do s rip there stitches out...
now that would be horible
so try nd limit the play if u can...just to be on the safe side


----------



## APBT Kisses (Aug 4, 2009)

Yay for spuetered dogs! You'll be quite happy with the results. ;D

As mentioned- no play and watch those sutures! You can apply some neosporne if you feel the healing process is taking a while. Keep them out of the water for about 10-14 days. 

They may both tend to be groggy & "out of it", once they are back to feeling like themselves, then you may offer some food. They may refused as they're feeling shitty.

Anywho, I'm glad you fixed them both. I would never want to go through the chaotics of a female in heat and a unneutered male under one roof!


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

good for you and them!!!! hope they are ok following their spay and neuter... keep us posted xxxx!


----------

